# Kim K selling stuff on ebay



## glam8babe (Jun 5, 2008)

its good that shes doing it for charity
but all her clothes are size 2!!!! (UK 6)
do you actually think shes that size :|

if she is then god knows how huge i would look on camera


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 5, 2008)

Shes a 2?!?!?! She might be one of those people who squeeze into a 2, so they can say that they are a 2. Lol.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 5, 2008)

I like her idea but I hate how only a percentage is going to charity. And everything else is going to her bank account! 

Also, her clothes are always altered to fit her size b/c she is big on both top (boobs) and bottom (hips & butt) but tiny at the waist. So I don't doubt that she may be a small in some cases. She also has bigger sizes up for auction that are hers. I am sure that her sizes are also altered for her sisters too b/c I have seen them wear her clothes on the show and when they are out. I think Kourtney is a size 2, she is tiny as can be.

Thats what she K Dolls do at Dash, they wear everything and sell it. lol


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 5, 2008)

Her WRISTS might be a size TWO!!!

I love Kim and I thing she has an amazing body but I refuse to believe that she's a size 2.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 5, 2008)

Since we are on the K topic, is it me or has she gained a lil weight? Or is it the dresses she has been wearing lately that make her look a lil chubby?


----------



## aziajs (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Since we are on the K topic, is it me or has she gained a lil weight? Or is it the dresses she has been wearing lately that make her look a lil chubby?




_

 
It's funny that you would mention that.  I was just looking at her site.  As I was going through the videos and photos I was thinking that she looked thicker than I remember.  I like it, though.  It's nice to see.  She's probably laying up with Reggie eating and relaxed her diet and exercise routine.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 5, 2008)

im so glad im not the only one thinking her bein a 2 is crazy!


----------



## damsel (Jun 5, 2008)

lol, she does not look like a 2 whatsoever... maybe a 4-6.
i had to see it to believe it: Kim Kardashian BCBG MAXAZRIA Purple Dress Size 2. all things are possible i suppose...


----------



## OohJeannie (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_its good that shes doing it for charity
but all her clothes are size 2!!!! (UK 6)
do you actually think shes that size :|

if she is then god knows how huge i would look on camera



_

 
I had her (her younger sis and her bf) on a flight I worked to FT Lauderdale and she invited me to her party. I'm 5'2 and she's a little shorter than me. But she's def curvier...I'm a 0 and she's prob 10-15 lbs heavier than I....so a 2 is feasible.  

She's cute tho...super nice!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm mad at the lunch date with the DASH sisters that is going for $8,100.  I am also laughing at the fine print:

Due to our very busy schedules and the challenge of getting us all together for you, we ask that you be flexible about when you can come for the lunch and shopping. *We will have up to a year to meet with you.* Please note all travel, accommodations, and transportation are not included in this auction.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 5, 2008)

i would rather spend all that money on MAC and shoes!


----------



## damsel (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i would rather spend all that money on MAC and shoes!_

 
i totally agree. plus, is any of that stuff going to be worth anything years from now. prob not.


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 5, 2008)

Kim a size 2??? no way, I would see a 5-6.  Her sister Kourtney, def. a size 2, she's tiny.

I'm not bashing kim in any way what so ever. I think she's a beautiful girl with lots of curves. I think she looks amazing. 
But, a size 2, is out of the question for kim.


----------



## susannef (Jun 5, 2008)

Isnt Kim K short tho? And people do tend to look bigger on camera. Also she is always wearing very tight clothes. Maybe she squeezed into them?


----------



## florabundance (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah right a 2 lol
Probably as someone said, when the waist is altered that's a two.
I'm a ten (6 us) cos of my boobs and my butt, and yeah if i tailored the waist it would be a six (2 us). But i swear for the majority of women with an hourglass figure, or pearshaped, or even top heavy, the same would apply.

I would actually love to own a couple of the dresses, but the bids are probably way too high.


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 5, 2008)

I've just looked her up on google because I've never heard of her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Theres no way she's a size 6 (US 2) Im wayy slimmer than her and theres no way I could fit into a size 6!!


----------



## COBI (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't know, it seems like she's like all of us: the sizes are all over the place depending on the brand (from 2-8, and XXS-M).

What should be disturbing is not that Kim is a size 2 (which I have no problem believing she can wear at times when you take into consideration her height and how that makes her look more stout on camera with her curves), but think about how too small all the non-curvy celebrities must be.  I watch shows sometimes or see pictures and become disgusted with how non-existent someone's arms are, for example.  I am not suggesting people should be heavy, but definitely healthy.


----------



## SparklyDiamonds (Jun 5, 2008)

It kind of irks me that she is making a profit off clothes she wore just because she wore them, I understand regular ebayers doing this for money when they get their hands on something a celeb wore, but its kinda strange a celeb would do it. It would be nicer if she donated a higher percentage to charity. JMO though


----------



## rbella (Jun 5, 2008)

If Kim Kardashian is fat then there is no hope for my sick ass.  She rocks and is fantabulous!!!!  I don't care if she's a size 2 or not, she looks awesome!!!!


----------



## COBI (Jun 5, 2008)

What percent is she donating?  The only thing I saw was "a portion"....

TIA.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 5, 2008)

LOL i read that America Ferrera was like a size 6 and 8 in Glamour. I really don't that is true! She looks good tho- but I don't think she is being honest.


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 5, 2008)

She's only donating 30 percent!! Doesn't she have enough money already? That's kind of ridiculous.


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jun 5, 2008)

I think size 2 could be feasiable if she is short. If you are shorter you can look bigger than other peeps but still wear a smaller size it's weird i know.  Even if you are a larger girl like me ...I was like 200 lbs but I was in a size 12 or 14 depending on the brand. It's weird but im like 5'0 ... where as I had a friend that was a bit taller but pretty much weighed the same and even though she looked thinner than me she wore a 16/18 ..and she wasnt like super tall either ..maybe like 5'5 or so.  I think it all varies ...plus the girl does have a small waist ...and also most of her clothing looks pretty strechy lol ..so im sure you can strech a size 2 to a 4 or even a 6 depending on the material. 

WHich also reminds me of the one time I wore some strech jean capris that were a size 4 lol ..even though the rest of my clothes was all size 12/14 so yeah lol..Stranger things can be =P


----------



## n_c (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OohJeannie* 

 
_I had her (her younger sis and her bf) on a flight I worked to FT Lauderdale and she invited me to her party. I'm 5'2 and she's a little shorter than me. But she's def curvier...I'm a 0 and she's prob 10-15 lbs heavier than I....so a 2 is feasible.  

She's cute tho...super nice!_

 
Wait KK is how tall?


----------



## LOCa (Jun 5, 2008)

Hell No Kim Isn't A 2. Probably Selling Kourtney's Clothes.
But Then Again I Don't Really Care She Looks Perfect The Way She Is.


----------



## OohJeannie (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Wait KK is how tall?_

 
She's about 5'0-5'1. She was wearing sweats n sneakers..Im tiny (5'2) and I'm bigger than her height wise

Kim Kardashian - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Wiki says 5'3...but they gave her a couple inches lol


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 5, 2008)

All these items can't be hers, there is too large a variety of sizes; for example the footwear ranges from size 7-10.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_All these items can't be hers, there is too large a variety of sizes; for example the footwear ranges from size 7-10._

 
I noticed that too.  But since everyone's shoe size, for example, varies by shoe and sometimes we squeeze into something smaller or deal with something bigger because we like it I can see the variance.  Some of them might also have been gifts that weren't in her size.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm betting the clothes and shoe sizes vary for many reasons like some might be her sisters ..some gifted to them ..not there size..you know even d list celebrities get free swag ..and plus they have a clothing store ...so I bet half the stuff that is being sold she doesn't even like ,wear, or only wore once and never again... I bet those size 10 shoes go to her tall sister khole!


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 5, 2008)

I wouldn't be suprised if they're left overs from the Dash shop so they're just selling them. I really like Kim but there's no way she's a UK Size 6.


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 5, 2008)

HELL TO THE NO Kim is not a size 2! I'm sorry, but there is just no way. Have you ever seen a size 2 pair of jeans? No way her butt and thighs can fit into that. And being short has nothing to do with it because the shorter you are the less room there is for the fat to spread out. I think these clothes are left overs from Dash. There is just no way. Kate Bosworth and Keira Knightly are a size 2.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 8, 2008)

Why would anyone want something that probably has Ray-J's pee on it?


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 8, 2008)

Have you guys looked at Khloe K's clothes? I really find it hard to believe she is a size 8. She is a bigger girl and she's tall too. I don't mean that in a bad way, because I'm a size 12 and I just can't see her being a size 8 with some of that stuff. I noticed some stuff on there she has is a size 6? Hmmm, I find that hard to believe.


----------



## vcanady (Jun 8, 2008)

I doubt she is actually a size 2, she's so damn curvy! It she is, however, then I feel freakin' huge. I have like no ass and pretty average sized boobs and I'm def not a 2. I think her body like defies human nature. How can a body be so perfect with fat in all the right places?? Its SOO unfair!


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluffyew769769* 

 
_Why would anyone want something that probably has Ray-J's pee on it?_

 
LOL!!


----------



## LOCa (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vcanady* 

 
_I doubt she is actually a size 2, she's so damn curvy! It she is, however, then I feel freakin' huge. I have like no ass and pretty average sized boobs and I'm def not a 2. I think her body like defies human nature. How can a body be so perfect with fat in all the right places?? Its SOO unfair!_

 

I Wonder If She Got Her Fat Sucked Out Of Places N Put Into Her Butt N Teeedees.

Wait Can You Even Do That.... ?


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 9, 2008)

Reminds me of the rumours that swirled around when Mariah Carey was at her peak in the 90s, that she refused to have tags on her clothes so her assistant would cut them off so she never knew what size she was!


----------



## MahalMac (Jun 9, 2008)

maybe her size 2 outfits are on EBAY because she can't fit into them anymore?  or she just took them out of courtneys closet.. =)


----------

